
Munich shooting: Several killed at shopping mall, report says - insulanian
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/07/22/europe/germany-munich-shooting/index.html
======
frik
Why is the news hidden/flagged? A terror attack is ongoing in Munich right
now.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12145252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12145252)

Edit: and Nizza terror attacks and Turkish events recently? They were on HN.
Double-standard? All the flagging and downvoting is getting more and more on
HN - how does this help the community?

I would like to remind you that the 9/11 reporting on Slashdot during the
attack was outstanding. All other news websites couldn't handle the traffic
and were offline. A relative of mine was up in the tower during the attack and
survived - and we followed the reporting via CNN and stayed in contact later
via email as the telephone network was down.

~~~
DanielStraight
Because it's off-topic.

Just because something is important doesn't mean it belongs on this site.

When something gets flagged, it doesn't mean it was _bad_ , it just means it
doesn't belong _here_.

